

Korea’s Plagiarism Problem - w1ntermute
http://thediplomat.com/2014/08/koreas-plagiarism-problem/

======
lutusp
I didn't find much in the linked article I hadn't heard before, except "dry
labbing", which means faking research -- describing outcomes of studies not
actually conducted.

[http://www.answers.com/Q/What_does_dry_labbing_mean](http://www.answers.com/Q/What_does_dry_labbing_mean)

Nice coinage. But guess what? It's more complicated than that -- it can also
mean using a mathematical simulation to stand in for a physical model:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_lab](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_lab)

The second link covers both meanings -- the mathematical simulation as well as
the fraudulent meaning.

